# Brooks, Oregon in September?



## Tim the Skid (Jun 20, 2021)

Has anyone heard if the Brooks, OR ( The Iron Ranch replacement) meet is going to happen this year? Is Steve D. going to put it on again?


----------



## JRE (Jun 20, 2021)

I heard its a go


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2021)

I know this one is coming up. Maybe @fatbike  would know?


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Aug 10, 2021)

Anyone have a confirmed date on this one?

Thx


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 10, 2021)

Looks like Skidtember 12th,2021.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 10, 2021)

Is anyone in SoCal or CA in general planning on heading up to the Brooks swap?  A friend can bring a bike my girl purchased to the swap if someone can meet up and bring it down to CA. I would love to go, but we already have a previous engagement planned. You would of course be compensated for your trouble. Thank you in advance for your help Cabe!!!


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 11, 2021)

Yep its comming.... get ready ..31 days to go...sorry for the wrinkled paper...  :0


----------



## JimScott (Aug 15, 2021)

Im going!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 31, 2021)

Is this meet still a go ? With changes happening again, a update and refresh on the Oregon classic would be nice.


----------



## JimScott (Aug 31, 2021)

Let's do it!!!!


----------



## JRE (Sep 2, 2021)

I'll be there


----------



## Boris (Sep 7, 2021)

Not seeing enough activity on this thread with less than one week away. Unfortunately (depends on who you talk to) I won't be able to attend.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 7, 2021)

Boris said:


> Not seeing enough activity on this thread with less than one week away. Unfortunately (depends on who you talk to) I won't be able to attend.



What? No Boris? What in the heck is the world coming to? No Boris...


----------



## ADReese (Sep 7, 2021)

I should be able to run down


----------



## JimScott (Sep 8, 2021)

Boris said:


> Not seeing enough activity on this thread with less than one week away. Unfortunately (depends on who you talk to) I won't be able to attend.



Did you pick up the phone and make a inquiring phone call? Oh, depends who you talk to I guess....


----------



## Boris (Sep 8, 2021)

JimScott said:


> Did you pick up the phone and make a inquiring phone call? Oh, depends who you talk to I guess....



Don't know what your point is, but generally, swap meets get pretty talked up in advance of the event. My point was, that I wasn't seeing that happen with this one on this forum, and I was just trying to give this thread a shot in the arm.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 8, 2021)

Hi,
 I talked to one of the hosts today and the Brooks Show is still a go. It is a nice venue and the weather should be a very pleasant as well.
I'm still trying to get the day off myself. I'm sure it will be a great event that hopefully has some good buyers.
Shawn M.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 9, 2021)

I'm sadden that eye have to pick between the brooks swap and all that bicycle toot .........but an old friend is turning 80 and eye can knot miss all the jocularity surrounding this old lady........ eye trust you yawl will have a blast..........the tide is out.........bill


----------



## JRE (Sep 9, 2021)

Some of the stuff I'll be bringing.


----------



## JRE (Sep 9, 2021)

Also bringing my 38 Shelby


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 9, 2021)

Interesting 48 rat whizzer..some nice bikes and cool parts..its gonna be nice..


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 9, 2021)

Sorry to miss this swap meet this year.  I was there 2 years ago and the venue was fantastic and i picked up a 37 Deluxe Autocycle.  I am heading to Ohio on Sunday to visit family but will make time for the ML swap on the 23rd so it isnt all bad.  Have fun and i hope to make next years event!


----------



## JRE (Sep 11, 2021)

First one here Lol


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 11, 2021)

Be there in the A.M. with a friend, well actually the famous Gary the J. Bringing a few goodies and $.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 12, 2021)

Any pics???


----------



## JRE (Sep 12, 2021)

Was a good turn-out  but forgot to take pictures. I saw a few people there taking pictures


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 12, 2021)

Looks like this ones is the start of a fun show/swap in the future.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 12, 2021)

Here's a couple pic's to give you an idea of the "vibe" of the venue. Memories of the Iron Ranch. The relocated swap area this year really nailed it. Great time.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 13, 2021)

Here is a few more from the Brooks bike swap..


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 13, 2021)

Every swap meet is different. The last two Oregon swaps, Brooks classic and Keiser were both great. Both had some real treasures show up and really great hospitality by the promoters. I'm guessing next year both are going to be rocking it even more. Now we just need a meet a little up north in the Tacoma/Seattle area in spring (?) to complete the trifecta.


----------



## makah1 (Sep 13, 2021)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Every swap meet is different. The last two Oregon swaps, Brooks classic and Keiser were both great. Both had some real treasures show up and really great hospitality by the promoters. I'm guessing next year both are going to be rocking it even more. Now we just need a meet a little up north in the Tacoma/Seattle area in spring (?) to complete the trifecta.



I wish I could've made it! I see stuff I need lol


----------



## JRE (Sep 13, 2021)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Every swap meet is different. The last two Oregon swaps, Brooks classic and Keiser were both great. Both had some real treasures show up and really great hospitality by the promoters. I'm guessing next year both are going to be rocking it even more. Now we just need a meet a little up north in the Tacoma/Seattle area in spring (?) to complete the trifecta.



Count me in if that happens


----------

